# is there anybody else who supplements there training ?



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 16, 2009)

I also go running 2 times a week and swimming 2 times a week to supplement my T.S.D training and was thinking of using some free weights ( not for body building ) and maybe also starting YOGA , is there anybody else who supplements there training ? if so what do you do ? and anybody study yoga ? if so does it help with T.S.D training ?
I was thinking of following a boxers fitness routine , any thoughts on this ? 
Thanks


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

At the moment, I am doing no other training, but I'm considering adding some indoors exercises such as stretching and perhaps some hand weights (dumbbells).

When the weather was better, I was walking briskly a minimum of 2 to 3 miles a day, three times a week.  I found a nearby nature trail that was largely being ignored by hikers and used that, plus working on kata while taking breaks on the trail.  However, the winter came and everything got pretty muddy and then froze, and I'm not into falling down and busting something, so I wait for springtime.  I must admit, I'm looking forward to getting into it again.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

I lift in my apartment right now.  If I get into grad school this fall then I'll have a new gym to use.

Otherwise, my girlfriend and I hike, ride mountain bikes, climb, and do a lot of dynamic workouts to stay on top of our game.  

Yoga is awesome for flexibility and overall fitness, but with my lower back pain, I cannot hold long twisting yoga asana without paying for it for hours.  For those in a boat like mine, then I totally suggest softer flowing, tai chi style stretching.

I definitely suggest cross-training with exercise besides martial arts practise.


----------



## mtabone (Feb 17, 2009)

I am on my 48th day of P90X (a very intensive work out program) and my In Neh, strength and flexibility has never been better. 

If you do the same work out (for me its been TSDMGK for 16 years now) your body gets used to it.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 17, 2009)

in the warmer months, i try to bike as much as possible. i might go on a century ride this summer for charity. lately, i've been trying to jog in the park; not just to supplement my MMA training (from which I've noticed that I jog faster and longer) but because there are some really, really good looking women jogging in the park ;P


----------



## CDKJudoka (Feb 17, 2009)

I do other MAs to supplement my TKD training. I do judo, BJJ, and tai chi. For stretching I do yoga. I plan on doing weight training since I already have the weight.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, I run, do pushups and sit ups and that's about it.  Although I should probably do more.  Yoga would probably increase flexibility, although my time is short.


----------



## Aefibird (Feb 19, 2009)

I go to the gym 3-4 times a week, working on both cardio fitness and strength. My left arm is very weak from an injury, so I'm working on slowly building that back up.

I also do a lot of stretching at home, practice my TKD hyungs and Karate kata, work on the heavy bag and perform the one Taiji form that I can remember from when I trained Taiji years ago.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 19, 2009)

I started a yoga/pilates class less than 2 months ago and I can already feel a difference. At 27, I can now, for the first time in my life, touch my toes. I wasn't even flexable enough at 9 years old to do that! I'm also getting stronger and building better endurance.  I also started taking belly dance classes last August and that has helped me a bit with my aikido since you move from your hips in both. Actually I found that each activity (aikido, belly dancing, yoga/pilates) has helped me in the other two. 

I enjoy exercising in general so I usually try to do some at home on one of the machines. More for stress relief and to get my blood flowing more than anything.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Nomad (Feb 19, 2009)

In the last year, I've started running (interval training, not distance) to build up my cardio & free weights for strength.  

Like Mtabone, I'm also doing the P90X program, and am around day 35 (had to take a week off recently, picking it up again tomorrow morning) on that program, which is kicking my butt very nicely, thank you.  It has a great mix of weights, bodyweight exercises, plyometrics, yoga, and stretching (different workouts each day).


----------



## Gi1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do wieghts, yoga/meditation and bike everywhere. I look for excuses to go out and things to do so I can jump on my bike.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Apr 3, 2009)

I do mountain Bike for good shape and leg endurance

A few years ago I did weights lifting, but I found it had adverse effects so I quit.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2009)

Treadmill and weights when time allows. The secret to longevity, *keep moving.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------

